# Aurora Mutant numbers?



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi guys,
I thought it'd be cool to start a list of Aurora prototype Mutant numbers.
I have 7 names and numbers so far. Seeing as they've been published on the boards I'm assuming it's OK to post them here. If not, please let me know and I'll remove them.
#4 - Sprayray
#6 - Parts Pit Mike
#9 - Docplastic
#11 - Chinxy
#21 - McDee
#22 - Wolfman66
#23 - MonsterModelMan
#25 - Ignatz
#26 - Auroranut

#? - Bruce Bishop
#? - Roland
Anyone else want to add theirs??

Chris.


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Mutant 9*

I have number 9. I built it so that readers of "Aurora Model Kits" could see what the built model would look like. Interestingly, the feet were positioned so that the body had a distinctly forward tilt. I've wondered if this was because the model was intended to be built leaning forward with one claw resting on the ground. Don't know. Maybe not. But I just positioned him on a tilted base to allow him to stand upright.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I think one of the concept drawings had him reaching out for a girl.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So who got # 24 of the Artist Proofs?
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I'm confused!:freak: I thought there were only 12 made at least that's what my certificate says!



Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> OK - I'm confused!:freak: I thought there were only 12 made at least that's what my certificate says!
> 
> 
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


The first 12 were the originals...Then 6 Art Proofs were made availible...









This Thread will bring you up to speed...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=251929&highlight=mutant+prototype

Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

So is this like golf ?... I have the lowest number.. am I winning?


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I don't know the number on mine. I would have to spend quite some time to find which box it's in so I could check the certificate number. For some reason I didn't write it on my list when I put it in originally.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Mutant number # 4 

Hey Chris mine is number # 4 of Art proof , originally owned by Edward Fusco who purchased it from Al back in 02-08-2003 Al from Python kits referred me to him he was having a silent auction and i won ! if you need a scan of ceriticate i would be happy to provide it count me in as number 10 ! Many Thanks Chris .

Robert.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> So is this like golf ?... I have the lowest number.. am I winning?


Hey Mike i think i have the lowest number # 4 So BOB tell him what he's won !!!!!!!!!! lol 


Robert.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS ROBERT!!!:woohoo:
You've won an all expenses paid 50 year vacation to the Siberian salt mines!!:hat: All meals (a handful of gruel and all the salt you can eat) and accommodation taken care of.....

Chris.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> CONGRATULATIONS ROBERT!!!:woohoo:
> You've won an all expenses paid 50 year vacation to the Siberian salt mines!!:hat: All meals (a handful of gruel and all the salt you can eat) and accommodation taken care of.....
> 
> Chris.


Sweet now my blood pressure will go up the roof i'll take it ! 


Robert.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

sprayray said:


> Sweet now my blood pressure will go up the roof i'll take it !
> 
> 
> Robert.




Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

sprayray said:


> Mutant number # 4
> 
> Hey Chris mine is number # 4 of Art proof , originally owned by Edward Fusco who purchased it from Al back in 02-08-2003 Al from Python kits referred me to him he was having a silent auction and i won ! if you need a scan of ceriticate i would be happy to provide it count me in as number 10 ! Many Thanks Chris .
> 
> Robert.


Well now just hold on a minute here ..eeeeaarrrrchhhh(brakes being applied)
The Art Proof line went from #21-#26, so howin Green Acres did you get a #4 Art Proof???? In order for you to have #4 it had to be one of the Original 12 in which case...Mike, Robert's winning (golf score rules)
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> Hi guys,
> I thought it'd be cool to start a list of Aurora prototype Mutant numbers.
> I have 7 names and numbers so far. Seeing as they've been published on the boards I'm assuming it's OK to post them here. If not, please let me know and I'll remove them.
> #4 - Sprayray
> ...


I have one of the original copies, but, it's in a moving box. So, I can't easily look up the number on the certificate. Put me down as a owner with a question mark next to my name, until I can find it.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No worries Roland.
Thanks.

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Me too! *

I have one of the original 12, have to dig it out to get the number though. Been very busy trying to find a job...........again...... Man, I.T. was great those first few years but recently, not so much. 

Cliff


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got one of the 'Art Proofs' I don't know the #, will have to dig it out and look (Though it is probably #24 since that slot is open :thumbsup


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Mine is one of the original first group. I think it's stored with several boxes of boxed kits in my garage's attic, because I didn't find it in the most likely area of my basement stash. I will check later this week, because I will be moving the cars out of the way and looking for some other things up there anyway. If I don't find it there, it's back to the basement and checking the lists on each and every box of kits there. 

I was annoyed when I found out that there was a bunch of artist proofs or whatever they were called, that were also being sold. I think they should all have been sold at once and the price lowered per kit!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I never heard the story on this one and so am very curious. From what I have found it appears Python Kits and Night Gallery produced and sold a very small number of these? And they were actually made from an original Aurora kit that was never sold in retail? I would have loved to pick one up as it seems the perfect creature to go with all my other similar Aurora kits. But it appears that is basically impossible? I've been hoping Moebius or Monarch would consider producing such a kit in the future.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> I never heard the story on this one and so am very curious. From what I have found it appears Python Kits and Night Gallery produced and sold a very small number of these? And they were actually made from an original Aurora kit that was never sold in retail? I would have loved to pick one up as it seems the perfect creature to go with all my other similar Aurora kits. But it appears that is basically impossible? I've been hoping Moebius or Monarch would consider producing such a kit in the future.


Now that would be fantastic metaluna in plastic:thumbsup:


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

The Aurora MM probably will come out in plastic one day. It makes me ticked with myself for buying a resin copy. 

I also did this with several other kits like Big Franky and The Victim which have both been reissued in plastic. I have Penguin as well, but, at least he hasn't been reissued, yet.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Bruce wrote: "I was annoyed when I found out that there was a bunch of artist proofs or whatever they were called, that were also being sold. I think they should all have been sold at once and the price lowered per kit!"

Pit Mike replies: You weren't the only one who felt this way Bruce, that's for sure.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

So Robert (Sprayray). Do you have number 4 of the Original 12?
Or number 4 of the Artist's Proofs that showed up several years later?

My Certificate of Authenticity says there were only 12 kits produced... but this has been dealt with before. Sigh.

Looks like Chinxy was not aware that his one of 12 became one of 26 a few years after he bought it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So the Originals were numbered 1 to 12...and the Art Proofs were from 21 to 26...Hmmm that's 18 altogether, leaving 8 unaccounted for...
Anyone know what became of these?
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Your right Mike! I wasn't aware and ya that's why I thought because of the limit was why the cost was $100. So how much did the others go for? And I still would love to get this in plastic. 
By the way - here's what I've done so far! :thumbsup: It's a start. This weekend I'll airbrush him.



Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Art Proofs were $125.00
Mcdee


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> So Robert (Sprayray). Do you have number 4 of the Original 12?
> Or number 4 of the Artist's Proofs that showed up several years later?
> 
> My Certificate of Authenticity says there were only 12 kits produced... but this has been dealt with before. Sigh.
> ...


Hey Mike how you doing below is original post that i wrote how i got mine and on my certificate says this word for word "Aurora Metaluna Mutant prototype" is authentic in every way and not a recast. It has been taken from the original pattern and is one of only 26 castings sold. A casting mark, unique to each one of the 26 kits, has been added, in order to avoid recasting. If a recast turns up, this mark will identify the person who originally purchased the kit. And it is dated 02-08-2003 also mike mine has few markings on it so if it were to be recasted you can tell then which is which on mine it has the shoulders areas in white resin and purple resin mixed in i can provide pics if anyone wishes to see them , im just glad to partake in this hobby and have gotten one of these rare gems . So i guess the same happend to mine as well ? So Mike what year did the first 12 become avaliable?

Robert


Mutant number # 4 

Hey Chris mine is number # 4 of Art proof , originally owned by Edward Fusco who purchased it from Al back in 02-08-2003 Al from Python kits referred me to him he was having a silent auction and i won ! if you need a scan of ceriticate i would be happy to provide it count me in as number 10 ! Many Thanks Chris .

Robert.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Chinxy said:


> Your right Mike! I wasn't aware and ya that's why I thought because of the limit was why the cost was $100. So how much did the others go for? And I still would love to get this in plastic.
> By the way - here's what I've done so far! :thumbsup: It's a start. This weekend I'll airbrush him.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chinxy can't wait to see your take on this beauty ! 


Robert.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> So the Originals were numbered 1 to 12...and the Art Proofs were from 21 to 26...Hmmm that's 18 altogether, leaving 8 unaccounted for...
> Anyone know what became of these?
> Mcdee


I'm sure those are in the possession of Al and Phil.
Phil is the one who owns the actual prototype that these were molded from.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> Hi guys,
> I thought it'd be cool to start a list of Aurora prototype Mutant numbers.
> I have 7 names and numbers so far. Seeing as they've been published on the boards I'm assuming it's OK to post them here. If not, please let me know and I'll remove them.
> #4 - Sprayray
> ...


I found some more info in a thread on the old Aurora list.
Bruce has #10
CultTVMan has #7
Dave Gilroy has #8

These people were also part of the original 12

s.m. clark
cliff payne
paul o nell


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

TAY666 said:


> I found some more info in a thread on the old Aurora list.
> Bruce has #10
> CultTVMan has #7
> Dave Gilroy has #8
> ...


So, I'm waiting to see if any of you "lucky *asterds" have finished building and painting the Mutant.

Rhino


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looky Whats just been released in styrene..... :surprise:






Got this from Facebook... Looks Like it was made with the original sculpture that Phil Ceparano owns. Phil also has the original godzilla monsters of the movies sculpture ...Could that be next ?
Very interesting.....
Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW!!! Hope you find more info on this. If it is going to be available it kinda sucks for the guys with the resin copies. 
Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

scooke123 said:


> WOW!!! Hope you find more info on this. If it is going to be available it kinda sucks for the guys with the resin copies.
> Steve


Well I'm one of those guys(with a Resin copy) and I'm oK with this because... This was always meant to be done in Styrene.... so I'm of the mindset that it only compliments my Resin copy... 
 Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It would be cool to display the 2 together - I was never able to get a resin copy so I don't have a horse in this race. Hopefully the other owners look at it from your perspective. It does really look nice in all those pieces inside that bag!
Steve


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

This was quite the discussion last week over on FB. I put
this together so 10 years from now we don't have newbies
telling other newbies, "oh I was there and this is how it went..."
(ala LAPCO fairy tales we hear nowadays)

Aurora's Metaluna Mutant

Tom just had one on eBay that went for a buy it now at over $300...
but you can email him. It should be avail on his Cult of Personality website
shortly for much less.

Buc


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

I got mine last Friday, and I love it. I didn't get a resin one back in the day so I wasn't going to let this one slide, plus the base is a perfect fit with the rest of the line. If this would nudge Phil C. to allowing the MOM Godzilla to be done, I'd be in on the ground floor of that whether it's styrene or resin.
Now, what's all this about LAPCO? I'm still waiting on my Gandalf to arrive and you say it might not?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

My Styrene kit just arrived today :thumbsup:
Wow....
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Buc said:


> This was quite the discussion last week over on FB. I put
> this together so 10 years from now we don't have newbies
> telling other newbies, "oh I was there and this is how it went..."
> (ala LAPCO fairy tales we hear nowadays)
> ...


:surprise:

$300.00+ !
Wow!


----------



## datasue99 (Jun 27, 2016)

Where do you get the kit from?
I want one!!!

Andy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

datasue99 said:


> Where do you get the kit from?
> I want one!!!
> 
> Andy


Read the link buc provided Aurora's Metaluna Mutant
Denis


----------



## datasue99 (Jun 27, 2016)

mcdougall said:


> Read the link buc provided Aurora's Metaluna Mutant
> Denis


I saw that AFTER I asked.
Sent email.
Thanks!

Andy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are the Parts from the resin Mutant Only 26 ever cast......










Here are the Parts to the New Mutant in Styrene It is written there are 107 kits on Earth (your millage may vary) 

 

So as you can see there are always more parts with styrene kits than there are with Resin kits as a rule of thumb 

Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well it seems these 107 kits are still available ???
Monsters in Motion......
https://www.monstersinmotion.com/ca...rum-illustration-art-mutant-model-kit-p-23567

.....and Amok Time ..... Dave Cockrum Metaluna Mutant Gray Model Kit Illustration Original Art (Aurora, 1974) NY Comic and Toy Superstore
And now they come in not only Pink... But also Gray.....


How about that...
Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Got a gray one on the way!
Steve


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

*There is one on eBay RIGHT NOW...*

Auction ended early by seller. Rest of the post becomes moot. Carry on gents. :|
Tom


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Bwain no more said:


> Available with a starting bid of $124.95 plus $8 shipping. Does NOT have the same stellar reputation as our friends at MIM, but I hear he's PRETTY easy to deal with. YOUR mileage MAY of course vary, but 10 % of the proceeds go to the folks at Wounded Warrior... Have NOT had the time to check THEM out, but I hear good things about them as well! :smile2:
> THE Cult Man (NOT a TV repair shop...)


It must have sold pretty fast ...I can't see any but the Amok Time ones on ebay....


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Here it is.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Todd....not sure about that BIN price though
Denis


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

First auction ended QUICKLY, second auction proved to be more trouble than it was worth. Second shipment of kits have been paid for AND shipped, so it goes back to Phil for a bit. MSRP established for remaining kits Phil may have, I plan to see about getting some "gently worn" examples for some of my preorder customers as well as produce a set of decals FOR EVERYONE who would like a set.:smile2:
Tom


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Bwain no more said:


> Hey Denis; I used the first auction as a template and could NOT for the life of me figure out how to change it for this auction, LOL. Have tweaked it now for a BIN of $150 plus shipping with roughly $25 going to the "Wounded Warrior" project. First auction raised a $35 donation for St Jude's Children's Hospital. Not TOO shabby, but I hope to do better!!! :wink2:
> Tom


*I hope you put a good chunk of proceeds to the wounded warrior project from the $349.00 you BANGED a buyer on e-bay for the one you sold shortly ago*


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I actually ended the auction early to fulfill a previous commitment. Your concerns are duly noted.
Tom


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

As long as the description of an item is accurate, what a seller gets for what they're selling shouldn't be criticized. All buyers are free to NOT bid on any and all items. Nobody is obligated to click on the "Buy It Now" button either.


That's the great thing about ebay. One can get some great deals as a buyer. Sellers can find buyers willing to pay a premium price for reasons known only to themselves. As long as buyer and seller agree on a price, the deal they work out is their business.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Tony; just to LYK, you are one of the people I am going to be contacting shortly to try and document this whole process of keeping track of numbers, colors etc. sort of thing. RIGHT up your alley, no? :smile2:
Tom


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Bwain no more said:


> Tony; just to LYK, you are one of the people I am going to be contacting shortly to try and document this whole process of keeping track of numbers, colors etc. sort of thing. RIGHT up your alley, no? :smile2:
> Tom


That would be cool info that would be great to share for guys like me who love Aurora history and this is all part of it...Tom how my kits did you sell and do you know how many Amok Time got their hands on ? Like how many Gray/Purple ? How many were sold at Chiller ? How many more are going to be made(if any) ? ... after all the title of this thread is : Aurora Mutant numbers:, and the 64 thousand dollar question will the MOM Godzilla ever see the light of day ? 
Thomas Graham is going to have to add an addenda to his new book LOL
Denis


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Denis; Tom Graham made a mistake by NOT clearing some copyrighted material with Andy Yanchus FIRST before printing the 2nd edition, so I have my doubts about that. Having said THAT, based on mutual agreement between myself and Terry from AFM (before EITHER of us had even STARTED packing up that Sunday at Chiller) I would expect either an article in the mag, a "mini-issue" like what came in a couple of Moebius kits or MAYBE a full on book from Webbhead (although I REALLY loved the narrative structure Dennis and Andy used in their "Monster Scenes" book, maybe they would be interested in joining the effort or at least lending an ear to help set an appropriate tone).
Tom


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Bwain no more said:


> Tony; just to LYK, you are one of the people I am going to be contacting shortly to try and document this whole process of keeping track of numbers, colors etc. sort of thing. RIGHT up your alley, no? :smile2:
> Tom



Normally, I'd say, "Yes!" However I believe mcdougall has the lead on this one. My documentation of all things "Playing Mantis" produced under the "Polar Lights" & "Aurora" names doesn't extend to this planned "Aurora Plastics Corp." original.


Now one thing I have contemplated is adding a section of add-on & replacement parts for the "Playing Mantis" kits produced under the "Polar Lights" & "Aurora" names. Many of the "Cult of Personality" offerings would fall under this category. I've seen items made by different sellers over the years. The following come to mind right now:



Jupiter 2 - (B9, decals, L.E.D. kit)
NX-01 (base & decals)
King Kong (missing fronds)
Godzilla (replacement head)
Forgotten Prisoner (replacement head)
Dracula (replacement head)
Sleepy Hollow (Christopher Walken head)
Bellringer (Hunchback nameplate)
The reason I've held back until now is I haven't finished adding everything I've got yet. I'm close, but I had a setback a few months ago. The area I was using to take pictures was made unusable when the ceiling collapsed. (An A/C guy accidentally detached a drain pipe in my attic. The water soaked into the floor which doubled as the ceiling of the room where I took pictures. I had to get nearly everything out of the room for quite a few months until I could get the insurance money to hire someone to fix it.) Now that its been fixed, I've been putting everything back into the room. I'll be done this weekend, and I hope to resume adding the remainder of what I have to my www.phrankenstign.com web-site.


Since there aren't any complete lists of suppliers and their products, I'd need plenty of help gathering that information. It would be nice if I could get pictures of the items as sold along with pictures of a finished kit incorporating them. Prices and contact info would probably be good to add also. Bwain, if the numbers, colors, etc. have to do with what I described above, then by all means, let me know. If it's keeping track of who has what number Metaluna Mutant kit, then mcdougall is your man.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Tony; no worries. Over on the CH I just posted a "Reader's Digest" version of my PERSONAL dealings with this kit. As of this writing, EXACTLY 50 of the bagged "Red Chiller" version have passed PHYSICALLY through my hands. NO GRAY kits NO YELLOW, JUST RED (actually fuscia IMHO, but what do I know?) BTW, if you STOP calling me BWAIN (I am NO LONGER HE, after all) and just call me Tom, it will save you SOME typing and I can give you PRETTY good info on COPP, Posthumous Productions, ParaGrafix (PE brass) and JTGraphics (waterslide decals and resin starship conversion parts). Oh and the ever so shy Lou Dalmaso over at "Aztec Dummy". He has a YouTube channel which I HIGHLY recommend. :nerd:
Tom


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

phrankenstign said:


> [*]Godzilla (replacement head)


Multiple heads and such.
Godzilla

You might want to start a thread, because there have been a lot that you missed.
I see nothing from Thunderboy on your list.
Thunderboy Heavy Industries

Nor anything from Night Owl.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Hey Trev; I THINK I recognized MOST of the stuff on Tony's list. BTW, My FIRST partner in crime and sculptor of the "traincar" head, passed away just after Chiller last fall. I am trying to find some pics of us from Chiller to post (maybe Buc has some) and I would GLADLY forward them to you, and of course to his son Tim. :crying:
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Zathros said:


> *I hope you put a good chunk of proceeds to the wounded warrior project from the $349.00 you BANGED a buyer on e-bay for the one you sold shortly ago*


 Zathros; first, I DO apologize for my initial email reply to you. Caps are the way I emphasize things, and I believe you thought I was shouting at you. I was not. Second (and perhaps most important) in the days leading up to Chiller, my mom had some FAIRLY serious health issues, but having committed to doing the show (and WELL past the point of expecting, let alone ASKING for a refund) I chose to honor that commitment confident that the results would outweigh any risk. Well it ULTIMATELY worked out for the better, but it has been a VERY long row to hoe. Let's leave it at that. At any rate, I am glad your were able to obtain a pair of kits from Phil directly. Phil and I (for better or worse) have chosen to communicate ONLY by phone, and at one point in early May, I opted to unplug my phone rather than even SCREEN calls. I believe this also explains much, but again let's leave it at that. 
Worst case scenario, we agree to disagree and move on from there. 
Tom


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> Multiple heads and such.
> Godzilla
> 
> You might want to start a thread, because there have been a lot that you missed.
> ...


 
I never meant my list off the top of my head to be comprehensive. I didn't mention anything by Thunderboy Heavy Industries nor Night Owl, because they didn't come to mind.


I will act on your suggestion and start a new thread.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

phrankenstign said:


> I never meant my list off the top of my head to be comprehensive. I didn't mention anything by Thunderboy Heavy Industries nor Night Owl, because they didn't come to mind.
> 
> 
> I will act on your suggestion and start a new thread.


Oh I know.
There are even more but I just chose 2 of the more prolific examples.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I still have my resin Aurora Mutant (either in the basement or my other storage area in the house), and even if I could locate it quickly I don't think I have the purchase price stored with it. I do seem to remember it being a pink kit, much like the one still available for sale at Amok Time. 

I don't remember now what the purchase price was at the time, but I am curious now and if anyone either has documentation or else remembers the original cost to those who bought them, I would like to know. I don't even remember which year it was they were offered for purchase.

One thing I do seem to remember is that each kit supposedly had a minor difference from all the others, so that if someone decided to profit from the kit they bought, it could be traced and the market flooded with cheap copies by Al and Phil as punishment. I never did understand what that would do as either revenge or financial help for those of us who paid the high-ish price which was the cost of doing business for anything through Phil, from what I read on the various boards and magazines at the time.

I always thought it was just an attempt to scare the purchasers by making them think their 'investment' would be lost if cheap copies came out. Me, I didn't care either way, I just wanted a copy of the kit for me anyway. It seems like it might have happened though, based on what little I was able to read about this new styrene version of the kit. And yes, I bought a pink one for myself to go with it's resin brother, although I plan to build this one very soon. 

I went looking for my resin kit after wanting to check what if any info I still had on it, and to see what color it was. After I discovered it would likely 
take at least a total of 24 hours of checking my two storage areas, I decided to ask my questions here instead of wearing myself out!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a link to all of your answers ... Aurora's Metaluna Mutant

Denis


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Thanks, I appreciate the link! I didn't see the price we paid for them, but the link does have a lot of good info and some cool photos!


----------

